

Will we still be alive in 2150? - jkush
http://www.bestlifeonline.com/cms/publish/health-fitness/Could_He_Live_to_2150.shtml

======
Zak
Everything past page 1 appears to be 404.

------
run4yourlives
Everytime I see stuff like this there is inevitably a want-to-be-29-forever
boomer behind it somewhere.

Perhaps, just perhaps, our children may be able to extend their lives, and
theirs may live longer still, but to suggest it will happen to the current
generation is woefully optimistic.

Give it up boomers, you're going to die.

~~~
pg
Trying (successfully) to decrease mortality goes back to the 18th century.

~~~
run4yourlives
Point Taken,

However, while there is room for growth in the area, I don't see any dramatic
advancement for those of us living our lives today... perhaps 10 or 15 years
or so.

~~~
asdflkj
Are you a biologist? There are respected biologists today who do see "dramatic
advancement". It must be discouraging to them to have their work dismissed by
people who aren't even familiar with it.

------
rokhayakebe
It's hard to extend your life span as they are tons of factors, out of your
control, that affect it. However, you can try to simply live. Most likely,
anything you engage in (including too much sport) that is supposed to help you
live longer will ultimately shrink your lifetime. Just live. We are programmed
to live as long as we want to (unless a car runs us over). The trick here is
to not fight nature, not follow society, and definitely master the differences
between "need" and "want".

